# Henry Mountains



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Henrys*

Are there any lakes in the Henry Mountains? And if, could I get names? --\O Thanks, -MH12


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Henrys*

No lakes just mud puddles.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Lake Powell is the closest place to wet a line.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bastian Reservoir - Stocked with tigers and rainbows. The rainbows are stocked at catchable size and the tigers are fingerlings at stocking.

Always wondered... :O•-:

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=3 ... 9&t=h&z=16


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great reasearch, Loah. I've saw Bastian in the stocking reports and always assumed it was on Boulder or Griffin Top.
Interesting indeed...........


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

LOAH said:


> Bastian Reservoir - Stocked with tigers and rainbows. The rainbows are stocked at catchable size and the tigers are fingerlings at stocking.
> 
> Always wondered... :O•-:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=3 ... 9&t=h&z=16


if I hunt horns down there this spring I might have to do a little more exploring with a fishing pole.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Great reasearch, Loah. I've saw Bastian in the stocking reports and always assumed it was on Boulder or Griffin Top.
> Interesting indeed...........


Yeah, I've wondered for years. The biggest problem is that it's the only substantial puddle around for miles and to go there, for me, would require some real dedication and an ability to overlook the neighbors.

It's a spot that I hoped to visit while on vacation. Maybe a Goblin Valley family detour or something of the like.

The number of rainbows says local put-and-take, but maybe it's just a waste to stock smaller rainbows in a tiger pond...

Draw-down looks to be an issue there though. The biggest thing that sticks out to me is that nobody has really ever mentioned it. Sleeper?

Someone go check. Take some minnows. :mrgreen:



HighmtnFish said:


> if I hunt horns down there this spring I might have to do a little more exploring with a fishing pole.


Do eeeeeeeeeeet. 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no worries. I have a feeling that we'll have a report posted soon concerning this lake. It's got to be on the twins list of places to fish -- checking off one place after another from the stocking report list...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PBH said:


> no worries. I have a feeling that we'll have a report posted soon concerning this lake. It's got to be on the twins list of places to fish -- checking off one place after another from the stocking report list...


I have read about backcountry skiing it in the Utah Giude books but the roads are too ruff for me. There are a few access points.


----------

